# Gestion des polices avec des softs X 11 (GIMP...)



## Vash | Love & Peace (22 Mars 2003)

Voila... Mon pb est simple, je veux récupérer des polices que j'utilise sous OS X pour les utiliser avec GIMP (ou autres, d'ailleurs). J'ai trouvé un post traitant d'un moyen d'utiliser les polices système - mais j'ai besoin de mes autres polices.

Donc, comment puis-je faire pour les récupérer (True Type pour la plupart) avec des softs X 11 ? Où je les installe, le cas échéant ?

Merci d'avance. (d'autant que ça doit paraitre bête comme question, non ?)


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (23 Mars 2003)

J'ai lu dans un manuel de gimp qu'il fallait les installer dans /usr/X11R6/lib/fonts. J'ai converti ma font de truetype mac en .ttf et je l'ai copié dans /usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/TTF, mais elle n'apparait pas dans GIMP... Que faire ?

Au fait, j'ai du passer par le terminal (avec un coup de sudo) car ces dossiers sont interdis en lecture, et je n'arrivais pas à modifier ça dans les infos... Il y a une solution ?

re-merci d'avance


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (26 Mars 2003)

Alors ? Personne ne sait ? C'est qd même chiant... je vais faire une 2° expédition de recherche !


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (30 Mars 2003)

J'ai bien trouvé un truc "apple system fonts" dans un topic, et je vais essayer, mais personne n'a d'autre idée ???? C'est pourtant un grave pb, ça...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (8 Avril 2003)

À défaut, personne ne sait où je pourrai trouver ce genre de renseignements ? Dans les docs/FAQ de gimp, je n'ai rien trouvé à part ce que j'ai mis au dessus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pendant que j'y suis, comment est-ce que je peux modifier un dossier du genre de /usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/TTF sans passer par le terminal ou OS 9? Je n'étais pas arrivé pas à modifier les autorisations...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (22 Avril 2003)

Heu... Alors, personne ne sait comment utiliser des polices avec gimp !!!??? Je remonte le post parce que c'est un peu urgent... (pas super important quand même, mais j'aimerai pouvoir utiliser gimp avec une police particulière cette semaine pour faire un truc)

En gros (j'aime bien raconter ma vie...) c'est simplement que je veux mettre du texte sur des images ; dans grapkic converter, je ne peut pas modifier le texte une fois qu'il est mit car il ne gère qu'un seul calque. Comme je n'ai pas les moyens de me payer photoshop, je voulais utiliser gimp pour ça, car il gère plusieurs calques.

Alors, comment fait on pour installer de nouvelles polices utilisables avec gimp sous X11 ou pour récupérer les polices d'OS X (ce qui serait encore le plus simple) ?


----------



## flup (27 Avril 2003)

Moi aussi j'ai essayé, mais ça ne marchait pas dans les softs installé avec Fink. Par contre, quand on installe Abiword ou Openoffice sans Fink, ça marche plus ou moins, à condition de ne pas avoir trop de variations de polices (j'avais fait l'essai avec une police qui utilisait un fichier pour le gras, un autre pour italique etc. bref au total une dizaine de variantes de la même fonte).

Sinon, il y a quelques info générales ici: 
Fonts unix 


Si tu sais en faire quelque chose, fais le nous savoir.


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (28 Avril 2003)

Je n'ai pas installé gimp avec fink, je vais essayer de voir...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (1 Mai 2003)

Hum... Le lien que tu donne a l'air interressant pour les cas particulier d'abi word, et de plus, il explique qq truc sur la gestion des polices par UNIX qui sont assez interressants. Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé de quoi faire avancer mon schmilblik (ni le tiens)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage...


----------



## flup (2 Mai 2003)

Quand j'avais essayé sur mon G4 (et partiellement réussi) j'avais installé "applesystemfonts" mais aussi "fondu" (qui est installé avec openoffice je crois) qui permet de convertir les polices mac dans un format compatible unix.

Ceci dit, je n'ai pas trop de le temps de réessayer les manips. En plus, les polices étaient stockées dans un sous-dossier de sw/ (le dossier installé par fink). Il y a avait, dans le dossier des fontes, un fichier fonts.dir (ou quelque chose de semblable) qui, lors de l'ajout de polices, devait être mis à jour en utilisant la commande mkfontdir.

Si je me souviens d'autres trucs, je préviendrai.


----------



## flup (2 Mai 2003)

En fait, en installant applesystemfonts (par fink), un dossier /sw/lib/X11/fonts/applettf/ apparaît dans lequel on retrouve des alias ou des polices copiées lors de l'installation en provenance de /Library/Fonts/ 

Malheureusement ça ne marche visiblement qu'avec les truetype. Si on a des polices postscript, il faut d'abord les convertir et, pour ce faire, je ne connais pas de soft opnsource (même si je suis certain que ça existe).

Résltat: des polices telles Lucida, Herculanum et autres sont dispo dans Gimp.


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (3 Mai 2003)

Je ne trouve pas applesystemfont sur fink...


----------



## flup (3 Mai 2003)

Il faut activer les packages instables. Moi j'utilise Finkcommander


----------

